# Request: "Classic" Hex Map Terrain Symbols



## dcravey (Feb 29, 2008)

I’m and old-school gamer from the AD&D days, and am still partial to those “classic-style” maps.  I recently purchased Dundjinni (it won out over ProFantasy primarily because they offer a demo version), which is working out great for someone with my limited map-making and computer skills.

Dundjinni offers a Classic Dungeon Art Pack, which is perfect for recreating interior maps in the same style as the first edition AD&D modules.

Now I’m looking for something I can use with Dundjinni to create “classic-style” hex maps, like the original Greywhawk maps, and the maps from the Expert module series (such as the Isle of Dread).

I’m hoping for something along the lines of the symbols used to create the following map: http://www.pandius.com/iod.png

For what it’s worth, I wouldn’t mind paying a few bucks for the right symbol set, since I am an older gamer with more money than map-making and computer skills.

Ideally, I'd like simple symbols for each of the following terrain types (with an appropriate color for the symbol and/or background), where 1 stamp would fill a hex. 

Badlands 
Desert, rocky 
Desert, sandy 
Farmland, cultivated 
Forest, heavy 
Forest, light 
Grassland 
Hills 
Jungle 
Marsh 
Mountains 
Volcano 
Water, reef 

And two different shades of blue to fill areas for:

Water, deep
Water, shallow

And the following black & white markers: 

Circle
Flag
Square

And the following black & white linear features: 

Cliff
Line, dashed 
Line, dotted 
Line, solid 

(I don't ask for much, do I?)

Again, I wouldn’t mind paying a few bucks for such a symbol set, since I’m an older gamer with more money than map-making and computer skills.

Any help is appreciated – thanks in advance !!


----------



## Pyrandon (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi:  You may wish to also make this request over at the Catographers' Guild, in the Mapmaking Request forum (click here: http://forum.cartographersguild.com/forumdisplay.php?f=51)

I would be very surprised if someone didn't either have the symbols or take you up on your offer.

Good luck!


----------



## dcravey (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks for the advice.

I gave it a try.


----------



## Ebonyr (Mar 2, 2008)

If your looking for a free hex program check out Hexmapper


----------

